# Help with ferts in 10 gal



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

For the first two weeks my plants were growing lush and vivid colours. However, after the initial nitrates disappeared the plants, especially my pogostemon helferi started becoming pale.

I picked up some Seachem Flourish for the micros, but I'm wondering if I will need to start dosing macronutrients. 

What blends would people recommend? Powder or liquid? 
KNO3, K2PO4? 

I don't know much about dosing so if any of you people with lush, bright flora want to help me please do!


I have a 10 gal lightly planted aquarium with 3.2 approx WPG and DIY CO2.
my fish and shrimps are of caridina and neocaridina sp and bridgette's rasboras.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Take a look through my sticky here for more information on nutrients and available dosing regimens.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11247


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks darkblade. lots of information and charts i needed.

does anyone know how to keep a steady DIY CO2 output?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There really is no way to have a steady DIY CO2 output; the best way it so just keep changing out the bottles (i.e. after a few weeks, you will know approximately how long a bottle of DIY CO2 will last you. A few days before you know there will be a significant drop in output, you should already have a 2nd bottle of DIY prepared beforehand so that you can simply switch the old bottle out with the freshly prepared one).


----------

